# heavy breathing/snoring



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Since I've been on my breathing has become heavy and I've started to snore... Haaaaard!!!

Anybody suffer with this?

Anybody know how to deal with it?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Nasal strips? Or alternatively a pillow over the face lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM:2963502 said:


> Nasal strips? Or alternatively a pillow over the face lol


My beautiful face needs air and so do my lungs you cnut.

Have you tried nasal strips yourself mate


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Breda said:


> My beautiful face needs air and so do my lungs you cnut.
> 
> Have you tried nasal strips yourself mate


Nah but I remember by Dad use to snore terrible and he used them,In the end my Mum just got ear plugs lol

Maybe try lying in a different position?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I snore like a trooper while Im blasting, got booted into the spare room last night


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JM:2963514 said:


> Nah but I remember by Dad use to snore terrible and he used them,In the end my Mum just got ear plugs lol
> 
> Maybe try lying in a different position?


Tried every position goin mate.. made no difference. Tbh I feel like I've got phlegm attached to the back of throat and sinuses



expletive:2963518 said:


> I snore like a trooper while Im blasting, got booted into the spare room last night


I'm gettin slated for sitting down and just berating bro


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I snore when my blood pressure is up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its because your a dirty roiding FATTER cnut your body needs to adjust to its bigger size , bit like a truck engine with a mini exhaust ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JM said:


> Nasal strips? Or alternatively a pillow over the face lol


your mrs just text me saying she put a pillow over your face , she pulled the pillow away and seen lots of ginger hair stuck to it :lol:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

ewen said:


> your mrs just text me saying she put a pillow over your face , she pulled the pillow away and seen lots of ginger hair stuck to it :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Cnut and I have cured my gingerness


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JM said:


> :lol: :lol: Cnut and I have cured my gingerness


yeah now your a bald ginger :lol:

BTW jm how many mirrors you got in your house :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963561 said:


> its because your a dirty roiding FATTER cnut your body needs to adjust to its bigger size , bit like a truck engine with a mini exhaust ...


You reckon it'll go by itself mate or could it be a bp issue


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963594 said:


> yeah now your a bald ginger :lol:
> 
> BTW jm how many mirrors you got in your house :lol:


From what I've seen the vain cnuts got one on every wall and door


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah now your a bald ginger :lol:
> 
> BTW jm how many mirrors you got in your house :lol:


I am now deleting your number :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> From what I've seen the vain cnuts got one on every wall and door


X2 :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right.... can any cnut help me?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Right.... can any cnut help me?


I've got it since being on mate, I think its exactly as Ewen says tbh.

Just let your body play catch up and hopefully it will stop!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Right.... can any cnut help me?


no your fcuked .

next thread ....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok mate nice to know I'm not the only one tho


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> You reckon it'll go by itself mate or could it be a bp issue


id say it wasnt much to do with bp mate , just the fact that muscle requires more oxygen so your cv system is getting stressed , it will adapt/overcome in time .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963660 said:


> id say it wasnt much to do with bp mate , just the fact that muscle requires more oxygen so your cv system is getting stressed , it will adapt/overcome in time .


Thanks mate

Next thread


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Next thread


cnut :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963680 said:


> cnut :lol:


If you are offering your Mrs then what's the address


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> If you are offering your Mrs then what's the address


heres the number she said ring her and ask her ... 0181DO1 ....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963698 said:


> heres the number she said ring her and ask her ... 0181DO1 ....


I rang and asked for Britains stringers woman.. she told me she prefers men smaller and weaker than herself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> I rang and asked for Britains stringers woman.. she told me she prefers men smaller and weaker than herself


you`ve pulled looks like 99% of uk-m stand a chance too :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963711 said:


> you`ve pulled looks like 99% of uk-m stand a chance too :lol:


I'll have to decline I don't know what you've passed on to her you filthy cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> I'll have to decline I don't know what you've passed on to her you filthy cnut


the strongest protein known to man 

you could do with some


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963744 said:


> the strongest protein known to man
> 
> you could do with some


Are you comin onto me bro?..... Again :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Are you comin onto me bro?..... Again :lol:


maybe :wub:

old ginger bollocks has gone quiet he must of walked past one of his many mirrors and stopped to take a picture :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2963779 said:


> maybe :wub:
> 
> old ginger bollocks has gone quiet he must of walked past one of his many mirrors and stopped to take a picture :lol:


His ginger ass is probably confused and not sure which mirror he looks less ginger in :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> Right.... can any cnut help me?


Get one of those breathing machines that make you look like Darth Vader? Guranteed to get the ladies wet before bed 

Seriously though, bigger you are the more chances of snoring increase....its the extra pressure on your airways due to the mass etc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101:2963792 said:


> Get one of those breathing machines that make you look like Darth Vader? Guranteed to get the ladies wet before bed
> 
> Seriously though, bigger you are the more chances of snoring increase....its the extra pressure on your airways due to the mass etc


I just bite my lip and that has them flowing lol

I forgot that this was a serious thread so cheers for the heads up bro


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ewen is a Darth Vader! Snoring is an understatement on his part, the noise is horrendous and the best part was when he stopped breathing.. lol (JK) :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A lot of this is Rbc count going up,with blood volume increasing,it raises bp and you will have a higher amount of water in your body,chest cavity included,the bigger you get the more you snore too,as you border sleep apnia where your throat closes and wakes you many times in one night!Are you out of breath easier or is the humpin keepin you fit?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Ewen is a Darth Vader! Snoring is an understatement on his part, the noise is horrendous and the best part was when he stopped breathing.. lol (JK) :tongue:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^apnia!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big lobes did suggest i raise the head end of my side of the bed several inches from waist up so the heart lungs and nose is uphill , i suggested it to someone on another forum and they slept 10x better , might be worth a try .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> big lobes did suggest i raise the head end of my side of the bed several inches from waist up so the heart lungs and nose is uphill , i suggested it to someone on another forum and they slept 10x better , might be worth a try .


Thanks Grant x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not just waist up mate whole bed is easier one end,unless you break the fecker in half! :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Breda said:


> I just bite my lip and that has them flowing lol
> 
> I forgot that this was a serious thread so cheers for the heads up bro


The second bit was serious though Breda, since i lost a few stone my sleeping has been better and my snoring has gone down but not completely gone...i guess its one of those side effects of bodybuilding you and your b1tches will have to get used to


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Not just waist up mate whole bed is easier one end,unless you break the fecker in half! :whistling:


Well, since we are on the subject he has currently got an uncanny ability to break the bed!!! :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Well, since we are on the subject he has currently got an uncanny ability to break the bed!!! :whistling:


everytime i sit on the fcuker i break it ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:2963840 said:


> A lot of this is Rbc count going up,with blood volume increasing,it raises bp and you will have a higher amount of water in your body,chest cavity included,the bigger you get the more you snore too,as you border sleep apnia where your throat closes and wakes you many times in one night!Are you out of breath easier or is the humpin keepin you fit?


Not out of breath between humpin and football I get a bit of cardio done but do feel as if I've got phlegm at the back of my throat that won't budge. Will try raising myself a little bit higher tho


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Well, since we are on the subject he has currently got an uncanny ability to break the bed!!! :whistling:


MMMMMM i c


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> everytime i sit on the fcuker i break it ...


You cannot talk about you wife like that,wait until i see you! :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not out of breath between humpin and football I get a bit of cardio done but do feel as if I've got phlegm at the back of my throat that won't budge. Will try raising myself a little bit higher tho


That is the symptoms of the cause i have indicated mate,i do not think blast and cruise is healthy at all!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:2963964 said:


> That is the symptoms of the cause i have indicated mate,i do not think blast and cruise is healthy at all!


I've just started my cruise so we'll see if it eases off at all... But you're right its not "healthy"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> I've just started my cruise so we'll see if it eases off at all... But you're right its not "healthy"


It will ease mate and good on ya !


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

got it very bad on tren last year, almost broke up with the misses over it, just over rapid weight gain!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv got this at the moment, driving the missus mad, i wake myself up as im dropping off sometimes with a loud snort. Gotta be the tren never had it before..


----------

